# no mod_ssl in lighttpd

## sint

after emerging lighttpd, everything work fine and well, but when i add "mod_ssl" to server modules and try to restart lighttpd i'm getting this errormessage:

2006-09-03 23:18:58: (plugin.c.165) dlopen() failed for: /usr/lib/lighttpd/mod_ssl.so /usr/lib/lighttpd/mod_ssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

2006-09-03 23:18:58: (server.c.583) loading plugins finally failed

there is no mod_ssl in /usr/lib/lighttpd and if i emerge it, it doesn't build one(i've added the USEFLAG!!)!

is there a way to get the mod_ssl?

----------

## .:chrome:.

mod_ssl is designed for apache!!!

you have to set USE="ssl" for lighttpd

----------

## sint

thats what i've done. i haven't build the apache one. its clear that this won't work.

but lighttpd is searching for a mod_ssl.so in /usr/lib/lighttpd/! some other modules already there, as i've wanted them by the useflags. but ssl doesn't work! even if i set the useflag

----------

## .:chrome:.

did you haver set USE="ssl" or not?

----------

## sint

these are my useflags:

bender sint # emerge -pv lighttpd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.11  USE="bzip2 fastcgi gdbm ldap memcache mysql pcre php rrdtool ssl -doc -fam -ipv6 -lua -minimal -test -webdav -xattr" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## .:chrome:.

try ldd /usr/lib/lighttpd/mod_ssl.so or check your config file for the correct file name

----------

## sint

k.gothmog: thanks for your help, but i was wrong!

i found a sample config file with the mod_ssl thing in the internet and thought this is correct. but i found out you don't have to add "mod_ssl"! you have write ssl.engine = "enable". is kinda weird, since any other module is working as mod_something..

thanks for your help anyways!  :Smile: 

----------

